# Audi S4 peeler VW center caps



## matth0le (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm new here and thought I would share some info. I found VW center caps that fit the S4 peelers perfectly.

I found them on ebay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/321407479844?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I don't know what they are from but they fit perfect! Hope this can help someone.

Matt


----------



## TarmacDaddy (Jun 10, 2014)

Huge help, thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matth0le (Apr 19, 2014)

I knew I would help someone eventually. I love the caps, they look like they were made for these wheels!


----------



## TarmacDaddy (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah most of the ones I see on eBay now say 70mm outside and 61.5mm inside.

I've noticed some show a silver edge and others black


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TarmacDaddy (Jun 10, 2014)

Has the paint on your Peelers held up? I found a set locally, but the paint is in bad condition up close and needs resprayed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TarmacDaddy (Jun 10, 2014)

I would love to see pics of them on your car with your caps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matth0le (Apr 19, 2014)




----------

